# Clemens to the Yankees



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Roger announced that he's heading back to the Yanks at around $4.5 million per month!


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Just as I thought the Yankees were slightly falling apart. :eyeroll: That salary is just ridiculous for a 4 month baseball season (maybe 5 but I hope not). Steinbrenner simply said, "I don't care how you do it or how much money it takes, just get it done!" To be a Yankees fan, huh?

(I don't know how Pettite has been taking a piss without Roger there to hold his $&#*.) Many of his former teammates seen this coming because of that fact.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

I hope they keep losing and don't even make the playoffs. Let George keep pissing away his money! uke:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Yeah....$28 million for 1/2 a year and only play once every 5 days. :eyeroll:


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

I am so bored with Clemens. I hope he doesn't win a game and the Yankees go down in flames.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

too bad you fools were sleeping while Tator snatched him up in Fantasy Baseball League..........how can you not pick the guy up...........although, my lead is so strong, I'm sure most of you clowns quit paying attention to it!!!! no prob

the one, the only

MASTER BATTER


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Tator said:


> too bad you fools were sleeping while Tator snatched him up in Fantasy Baseball League..........how can you not pick the guy up...........although, my lead is so strong, I'm sure most of you clowns quit paying attention to it!!!! no prob
> 
> the one, the only
> 
> MASTER BATTER


He gonna be a killer in Fantasy League w/his low era and the batting order he's pitching for (think the Yankees are averaging around 7 runs/game.) 
Nice work and I think I'm going to join a league next year. It sure sounds like a lot of fun, but I've always been too lazy to join! :beer:


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

There was some talk on the radio yesterday that basically suggested that Clemens is on some banned substance and that he misses the first part of the season for the drugs to flush out his system. I don't really know, but it sure seems plausible. How can somebody dominate like that for so many years and even at 40+ years old???


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

How would a banned substance help a fast ball? That stuff would not help a pitcher one bit.


----------



## Gildog (Jan 30, 2007)

Let's see...pitchers need power from their legs. Power comes from building muscles. To build muscle, you must exercise the muscle which creates tiny tears in the fibers. When the body repairs these small tears, it adds a little extra to the fiber, thus increasing muscle size...and power.

What do HGH, steroids, etc do? They help speed the process of healing the "injury" to the muscle. So an older athlete will be able to have much more effective workouts and quicker recovery from any injury. The result is literally "the body of a younger man."

Combine these effects witha very serious workout regimen, and you can see how it would work to prolong his extraordinary talents.

I don't know if RC used, it has been rumored off and on but of course it always will be for an unusually talented athlete. I do know that he works his a$$ off to stay in shape, just like Nolan Ryan did...I just point this out to show that a great athlete who uses would most likely be able to extend their longevity at high level of performance...it's up to the powers that be to check Barry, RC, and other aging stars just like any other player needs to be checked.

Until something is proven, all we have are our own opinions.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

One thing people should realize is that many banned substances did not promote muscle growth.....more of it has to do with recovery time. Take a 44 year old pitcher who pitches every 5 days. Now sometime teams play 15 games in a row. Now with bull pen sessions and what not. Pitchers need to recover and recover fast.

But with that whole thing being said. I am glad to see Clemens back. He is a bull dog on the mound and is still a good pitcher.

One thing I heard Orel Hersisher say is that the yankee's spending that much on clemens should not be that big of a deal. Compaired to the yankee's payroll. But if you take a team like the twins or cleveland and they spend about 1/4 of the payroll on one player to play 3/4 of the season would be crazy.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Tator said:


> too bad you fools were sleeping while Tator snatched him up in Fantasy Baseball League..........how can you not pick the guy up...........although, my lead is so strong, I'm sure most of you clowns quit paying attention to it!!!! no prob
> 
> the one, the only
> 
> MASTER BATTER


Your in 1st by a whole 6 pts,,,,106-100. Man, lock it up.....season over. I don't know how anyone could ever catch you. I'll admit, as soon as I heard he was coming back I logged in just to find out that you had already snagged him.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

bandman said:


> It sure sounds like a lot of fun, but I've always been too lazy to join! :beer:


Let's see here, your on the computer all the time and you seem to have a pretty solid baseball mind (although it may be a tad warped form too many braves broadcasts). Better get in next year...


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Haha, count me in! :thumb:


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

bandman probably has a poster of Chip Carrey in his room

:eyeroll:


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Tator said:


> bandman probably has a poster of Chip Carrey in his room
> 
> :eyeroll:


 :laugh: 
LMAO! At least I don't have a poster of Haray Carrey in his ****** tighties above my bed like someone I know. :lol:

I can do a great impersonation of his dad, Skip. I actually get pretty annoyed by Chip and he's more biased then he needs to be for a national televised team.


----------

